# Trash Can Trauma Prop



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey Everyone! I was wondering if there was an alternate way to go with the trash can trauma. i can't use a air compressor so i was wondering if there was a way to use a windshield wiper motor or something. it doesnt have to be as fast but i still want it to be effective. Thanks in advance


----------



## spinman1949 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Drawer glide.*

You could mount a drawer glide. The kind with the ball bearings. 18" throw about $12 at Home Depot. Mount your motor half way up the trash can with as large a crank as you can fit. An arm attaches to the crank and to the top or extending portion of the guide. You will need some micro switches to limit or stop the prop. A notch cut in the crank could be your stop circuit. The trigger would close a solenoid to provide power to the motor to bump it past the notch. The switch would be wired to provide power to the motor on the NC side. The prop would cycle. Rise up and then back down until the micro dropped into the notch. This would stop the prop until another trigger bumped the motor past the notch. You could also have a raised portion of the crank like a cam, and wire the switch to provide power in the NO position. Either way it will work. Before electronics, that is how washing machine cycle's were controlled. You could stop or delay the cycle at the top by using a timing circuit to control a relay that would open the power circuit. Another microswitch could trigger that. I think a 555 chip would work. You need the help of the circuit guru's for that. I am purely a mechanical guy.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I just ran across this thread. There's a circuit available that will cycle a wiper motor in two 180° rotations, with an adjustable pause between rotations. I plan on using one for a tombstone popper next year. Let me know if you're still interested in making this.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

You could use an electric cylinder. 

Or consider a sping loaded pop up. In another thread (earlier this year) we discussed the topic of making a cheap non-pneumatic tct that would be manually reset.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

I'd be interested in finding out more about the circuit. I may not build a TCT this year but I have plenty of other nasty little implements of horror I could modify with this technology.


----------

